# Finally found our Hav!



## crazymasons (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm not sure anyone will remember me from when I was here before, but I wanted to jump back in with some exciting news...We FINALLY found our Hav!

Well over a year ago we told our daughter Elizabeth (she was 10 at the time) we thought she would be responsible enough for a dog of her own. Our requirement was that she had to RESEARCH and find one she felt was a good fit for our family. We wanted one that was not too big, not too small, and fit our lifestyle. It would, of course, need to be relatively good with kids and not too hard to train. Lizzie began reading and decided she also wanted one "hypoallergetic" in case any siblings developed allergies. Her sister Hannah Mae has life threatening asthma and is not affected by animals, but she wanted to be safe in case that ever changed. Yes, she had more requirements than I did!

After looking into different breed books Lizzie discovered the Havanese. I have been a dog lover my whole life, and felt like I knew a lot about dog breeds, but it was a new one to me (and my husband as well). Although we had never heard of them, after learning more we had to admit they sounded like a good fit for us. Lizzie then began getting Havanese specific books and even contacted owners/breeders of Havanese to find out what they were like. We visited owners and their dogs more than once to see them in their homes and what it was like to live with them.

Throughout all this Lizzie never ONCE bugged or rushed us into it. She of course thought all the puppies were sweet and fell completely in love with the Hav breed, but she wanted to find THE right puppy for her. We are so proud of the way Lizzie has handled this.

We found out a breeder Lizzie really liked was having puppies and she thought maybe this time was the right one. She finally got to meet them this Saturday and sure enough, her puppy was there! The funny part was the breeder was having an "M" litter, and named one of the pups after her nephew...which was also our last name! And that was the pup Lizzie fell in love with (she says it wasn't his name, it was that he was the one that she just liked the most compared to how the other pups were acting, and that she bonded with immediately.)

She brought him home thinking she would change his name (coincidentally the name she liked before she even started researching was the same name as the town where the breeder was located...how is that for coincidence!) but after a while decided there really wasn't a better name for him than Mason!

Mason arriving to his new house (um, yep, most certainly in style)



















Here's Lizzie and her new little guy after they got home, in their first picture together!










Tuckered out from the excitement of the day:



























That night I found him at the end of her bed:









Thanks for putting up with all my writing and a million pictures (more to come!) Can you tell I'm excited too! This is her turn, but next, it's MINE!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, CONGRATULATIONS! what a wonderful story and a wonderful daughter you have!!! That is just amazing that she was so patient! Good for her!
Mason's coloring is incredible! I have NEVER seen another Hav with his coloring!! What he is "labled" as? How old is he??
Can't wait for more pictures!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Love your story and love the look of unabashed adoration in your daughter's eyes. She is, btw, gorgeous herself. She did a better job researching and preparing for her special little guy than most adults. I can't wait to see more photos and hear all about his antics. 

He looks so kissable. Give him one for me.


----------



## crazymasons (Oct 18, 2010)

Tammy, according to his paperwork he is "Officially" (with the AKC) Fawn Sable (338) for Color and Parti-Color (038) for Markings. Several pups in the litter had this color, as did previous litters, so I guess it didn't seem unusual to me?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome! he is gorgeous!!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok seriously he is SOOO cute!!!!!

Your daughter is more responsible than I am....and I am in college. Isn't that sad LOL
Thats such a great story and it really does sound like it was meant to be. I cant wait to see more pics of him hes adorable!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Congratulation he is so cute. This is going to be the best summer for your daughter! Is he sleeping with her? When I was young my mom would start the two puppy's we had out in the kitchen and I would get a sleeping bag and sleep on the floor right next to them.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL Suzi! that's great! I grew up with a cat sleeping UNDER my covers and my LAB sleeping near my feet (of a twin bed LOL) ... it was this way until right before I got married! Sadly my husband didn't grow up with pets and won't let any of our animals on our bed. 

Mason is a lucky, lucky pup and so is your family!!


----------



## crazymasons (Oct 18, 2010)

He isn't SUPPOSED to be sleeping with her yet (he has a crate, where he goes if we leave, and is supposed to be at night until he's bigger)..but, um...yeah. heehee. He slept with her last night and he's in there with her again tonight.

He already seems to be "housetrained" as much as expected for his little bladder. He whines to tell us when he needs to go out if it's sometime other than his regular trips after meals, upon waking, etc. You need to be prompt on the whining of course, he can't hold it very long! The crate at this point seems to be mostly for his safety when we're gone.

The animals here are allowed in beds and on furniture (no counters or tables, obviously). I have five kids, so it's not like I have an heirloom couch they would mess up.  My toddlers are more destructive than the animals! My husband is the biggest pushover ever. He just took Mason out for a midnight potty trip even though he has to work in the morning- just because he wanted to spend time with the little guy. Animals are welcome in our bed, but our Golden is very old (we aren't sure how long he will be with us) and has never wanted to be in there, and my mixed breed (Maltese/Mini Doxie) kinda makes the rounds with all of us either in our beds or at our bedroom doors...or on the back of the couch like a cat!

I think he has definitely bonded with her already. When I just went in to check on them he was laying with his front paws and head over her legs. I took two steps into the room and I must have startled him because he lifted his head and growled at me! He didn't get up, and seemed to realize right away who I was and was happy when I walked over and pet him, etc (no signs of aggression or anything.) Gotta admit the Mommy in me thought, "Darn right, look out for my baby!"


----------



## JudyD (Feb 21, 2011)

I loved this story. Mason is a beauty. How old is he?


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Awww Mason is ADORABLE! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a sweet face on Mason and such beautiful coloring!! Your daughter is just beaming in that picture!! The two of them are just so precious together. Looking forward to seeing them grow up. "Good things come to those that wait"


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

awwh congrats  what a cutie pie ^_^ I look forward to reading more about him and seeing pictures


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What a wonderful story. Kudos to your daughter for doing her research and waiting for just the right pup. So many people demand a puppy NOW. Waiting is certainly sweet torture but the rewards are huge. A good breeder and a healthy puppy who is a good fit for the family. Congratulations to all!

Beatiful puppy but that goes without saying...LOL


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

How sweet!! He is adorable-as is your daughter.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What an adorable little guy! And your daughter shows real maturity beyond her years! Whining to go out? That is wonderful! Who could ask for more?

I'm looking forward to seeing more of Mason Mason!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations on your adorable new puppy AND on your beautiful an exceptionally mature young lady!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What an adorable pair they make! Mason's color is just beautiful - can't wait to see more pictures of your cute little guy!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Mason is very cute..love his coloring. I haven't seen one exaclty like him either. I can't believe she had so much patience at 10 lol...good for her! Love that they have bonded already!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good work mom and dad. Congrats on your new puppy.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations! He is so adorable. I loved the story. It reminded me of me when I was a kid. My parents didn't want a dog but I checked out every dog book in the library and read about dogs all the time. Finally they saw I was serious and I got the permission. I researched breeds endlessly. At first I wanted a beagle because that is what my dad had when he was growing up and then I picked out a non shedding minature schnauzer who was a better fit for our family. The summer we got him was the best summer of my childhood!


----------



## crazymasons (Oct 18, 2010)

That's what she keeps saying, "This is the best day ever!" "This is the best summer ever!"

She says today she taught him how to sit (he's 8 weeks...I think it's been more lucky timing but that's okay) so she's sooo excited!

Thanks everyone, I know I will have more pictures.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

crazymasons said:


> That's what she keeps saying, "This is the best day ever!" "This is the best summer ever!"
> 
> She says today she taught him how to sit (he's 8 weeks...I think it's been more lucky timing but that's okay) so she's sooo excited!
> 
> Thanks everyone, I know I will have more pictures.


Don't count them out... He wouldn't be the only Hav to learn that early!


----------



## crazymasons (Oct 18, 2010)

Here's some pics of the little guy today...will be interesting to see how much he changes as he grows!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is just way too stinkin' cute.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

He is just adorable - love the last picture...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

SO sweet!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I love the look in his eyes in that last one! He is just so adorable that I know your daughter is in 7th heaven!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! Lovely colors on Mason! Looking forward to hearing about all the happy times this summer. Beautiful happy pictures!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations! He is just adorable!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Your daughter is absolutely gorgeous. She oozes personality. You must be so proud of her and the way she has handled this situation. Puppy is adorable too!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Your daughter and Mason are so cute!!! Congratulations on the new puppy and enjoy him, it goes by so quickly- my "baby" is already 6 months old.


----------

